# Inverter Remote Switch/timer....



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

I m wanting to switch the inverter on via a timer to charge the dustbuster and laptop for 2 hours a day and also have a remote means of switching the inverter on rather than fighting behind the seats to find the on switch...
Hoping this ll do the job having found its easy to remove the on off switch on the inverter and break into the circuit ..

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300683028217?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, looks like you have found it Spatz1.5.................. :idea: 

Ray.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

i got a heavy duty keyed switch from jacksons of arley and put it on the battery feed to the inverter also added a remote plug socket next to it works a treat & can be fitted wherever you can run cable mine is in the door entry at low level,


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The only snag I can see is that you will have to leave the inverter connected all the time, surely that will drain your leisure battery even if there is no load on it ???

Or have I read the blurb wrongly ??


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

Helpful or not, I don't know but this is what I have done.

Fitted (glued) a microswitch to operate when the guard in the 13A socket opens by inserting a plug. The microswitch controls a relay that feeds the inverter.

This enabled me to fit the socket (the CBE type) remotely from the inverter and in a convienent place in the camper. The inverter is only on when there is a plug in the socket.

Rod


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Who put the switch in a hard to reach place? Mine is on the side of the seat on your right as you walk in the side door,


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

Mrplodd said:


> The only snag I can see is that you will have to leave the inverter connected all the time, surely that will drain your leisure battery even if there is no load on it ???
> 
> Or have I read the blurb wrongly ??


Hi,

The timer is on the 12v side and 16 amps so will isolate the supply feed from the battery to the inverter.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

You'd probably be better off charging both items from 12v, you can get a 12v Laptop Charger for £10-£20 and lots of handheld vacume cleaners are either 12v or 9v.

16A isn't a great deal of power throughput, I think that's something like 70W?

Our Ring RINV2100 has a hand held remote control which is pretty handy sometimes.


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

Oscarmax said:


> Mrplodd said:
> 
> 
> > The only snag I can see is that you will have to leave the inverter connected all the time, surely that will drain your leisure battery even if there is no load on it ???
> ...


its the manual on/off switch on the inverter i ll be breaking into by gently prising it out and coupling into the circuit... That circuit is only low amps as the switch is only rated at 10a ....


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

Addie said:


> You'd probably be better off charging both items from 12v, you can get a 12v Laptop Charger for £10-£20 and lots of handheld vacume cleaners are either 12v or 9v.
> 
> 16A isn't a great deal of power throughput, I think that's something like 70W?
> 
> Our Ring RINV2100 has a hand held remote control which is pretty handy sometimes.


Hi.

A 16amp draw at 12v is 192w (16 x 12)

Rgds
CD


----------

